# springtails on eco earth



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Im getting springtails and i have 4 gallons of eco earth going to waste. Can i use it as a substrate for springtails or no? If i can should i have lots of water or just make the substrate moist? Thank you


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I use that and mix with charcoal and leaf litter. Mixed with leaf litter it actually works very well. Just keep moist, but not soaked to where it gets real heavy. It starts to compact at that point and the microfauna cannot move through it very well at that point.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

Yup, like said, it's best mixed with LL and maybe some charcoal on the bottom. Squeeze the eco as hard as you can in your hand and when no drops come out, that's about the right consistency. Keep 'em warm and then you're golden.


----------

